# is anybody familiar with backup exec 12 for sbs and standard NTbackup



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

well is anybody clued up? 

i am getting so confused and having a bit of a nightmare regarding jobs,media, how it works...tried reading the manual but i really dont want to read a 320 page book. i have enough i should be reading...

also whats the deal with the agents for sql exchange etc...when you have the opertunity to select what you want you have these in the menu too. should they be ticked or if they are ticked can they cause problems with a live running database or exchange store.

please help


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

mumbodog? anybody...phantom!!!


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i attached a file with some selections in my backup exec prog...i read that if youbackup a live database like SQL or exchange it can cause corruption...is this true? i dont know if i should use / tick the selections in the options. we are running an accounting database SQL and exchange 2003... 

thanks


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

nobody using this app?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Backupexec and DBs don't play nice usually. I would suggest for exchange and the dbs using the Agents for their product

http://shop.symantecstore.com/store...istSmbPage/ThemeID.106400/categoryID.10833000

If your not running those agents No I would not check those.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

We use backupexec but when backing up a progress or sql database we run the agents that allow those to be running during the backup.


----------

